# Multiple power socket extension leads with timers



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

My tank has both day and night lighting, but it has to be manually switched. Me being the lazy so and so that I am have decided to go down the route of additional lighting (probably moonlight) and use timers.

Up until now, I had only seen one 4-way extension socket with a timer (only one socket was timer controlled) being stocked by LFS's and OFS's.

I have just stumbled across this item and wondered what you guys thought about it?

Energenie "Power Management System"












Energenie said:


> Energenie presents the highly innovative and great quality Power Management System. This Product enables you to program four of the sockets via your computer. They can be programmed to switch on or off due to an event or by time. For example if youwish your fan to come on during the night every 1hr for 10 minutes you can programme the socket to do this.The unit can be pre-programmed and then disconnected from the managing computer to use elsewhere.
> 
> 4 individually programmable sockets, 2 unmanaged on sockets
> Computer programmable via USB port
> ...


Obviously this is for the UK market - i don't know if they have or there are similar products for Europe, US, Oz, &c.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a dream for planted/reef tank keepers!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks like a very good idea. One possible problem is that electronic timers have been very unreliable when used with fluorescent lights. Apparently the inductive load from those lights is more than the switching circuit can handle. At the price of this device I suspect they have designed it to handle fluorescent lights with no problem, but I would certainly read the instructions for it very carefully to be sure of that.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> That looks like a very good idea. One possible problem is that electronic timers have been very unreliable when used with fluorescent lights. Apparently the inductive load from those lights is more than the switching circuit can handle. At the price of this device I suspect they have designed it to handle fluorescent lights with no problem, but I would certainly read the instructions for it very carefully to be sure of that.


some blurb taken from Maplin Electronics website (a reseller)


Maplin Electronics said:


> 4 individually programmable sockets, 2 unmanaged sockets
> Computer programmable via the USB port
> Manageable via the LAN and Internet as a shared resource
> Surge protection
> ...


Obviously that has come from their marketing division, but may have come direct from the manufacturer. Either way they have opened themselves up to "Not fit for purpose" claims should it fail with florescent lights &c...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Love it. I think it is just a question of time to see similar products over here. $80 isn't cheap, but more affordable than a ReefKeeper and just a bit more than building your own with an irrigation controller and some soldering.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> Love it. I think it is just a question of time to see similar products over here. $80 isn't cheap, but more affordable than a ReefKeeper and just a bit more than building your own with an irrigation controller and some soldering.


Actually - I have just found something for the US Market

Coralife make 3 Power Management controllers. Their not as fully featured (computer programmable) as the Energenie PMS, but they are probably enough.

Coralife Power Centre Day Night Timer










Coralife said:


> The Coralife Power Center Day Night Timer allows for control and programming of the day / night cycle for your aquarium. The Power Center features a total of 8 outlets with two outlets dedicated to daytime, two outlets dedicated to nighttime, and four constant power outlets. Other features include:
> 
> 24 hour mechanical timer with 15 minute interval settings
> Timer automatically switches between daytime and nighttime outlets
> ...


Coralife Digital Power Center Day Night Timer










Coralife said:


> The Coralife Digital Power Center features a digital LCD display and a seven time cycle setting alternating timer for creating a variety of day / night scenarios.
> 
> The Digital Power Center includes a total of 8 outlets with two outlets dedicated to daytime, two outlets dedicated to nighttime, and four constant power outlets. Other features include:
> 
> ...


and the Coralife Power Center Dual Day Night Timer










Coralife said:


> The Coralife Power Center Dual Day Night Timer allows for complete 24 hour control over lighting cycles including dawn, day, dusk, and nighttime. An excellent choice for saltwater reef lighting systems, this timer features a total of 8 outlets with three outlets dedicated to daylight control, two outlets for lunar cycle control, two outlets for control of Actinic blue lights, and one constant power outlet. Other features include:
> 
> Grounded 3 prong plug with 3 foot power cord
> Sliding outlet safety covers protect outlets not in use
> UL listed


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Old news unfortunately... :icon_frow

These feature only two independent timers (the marketing speak does attempt to obfuscate that). They have some quality problems too. Unless you want the flip-flop functionality, just getting two timer is more cost effective.

I think someone needs to come up with a simple powerstrip with at least 4 independently programmable outlets. In this age of electronics it should be possible to figure that out and bring it to the market even over here.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea the coralife power centers are... OK... they can still be a bit touchy which gets annoying... 

That programmable one though... I want one, now give it to me lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Lan controllable. Awesome, I would turn my roomies tank lights on and off all day long. lol.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the 3rd Coralife "Power Center" you posted. You can't program the night setting, it switches on when one of timers switches off, and vise versa. This may or may not be a problem for you.

There have been rumors that these catch on fire all the time. I have never seen an example. However, mine broke after about 2-3 years. The timer seized up. Not very good for something I have maybe changed the settings on less than 10 times, that was well protected inside my stand. 

I stumbled upon this but can't figure out if the 4 timed sockets are on the same timer or can be timed independatly. If it is the second, it's a killer deal- http://www.homedepot.com/GE/h_d1/N-...ed4749&cj=true&cm_mmc=CJ-_-5147993-_-11013433


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I have the 3rd Coralife "Power Center" you posted. You can't program the night setting, it switches on when one of timers switches off, and vise versa. This may or may not be a problem for you.
> 
> There have been rumors that these catch on fire all the time. I have never seen an example. However, mine broke after about 2-3 years. The timer seized up. Not very good for something I have maybe changed the settings on less than 10 times, that was well protected inside my stand.
> 
> I stumbled upon this but can't figure out if the 4 timed sockets are on the same timer or can be timed independatly. If it is the second, it's a killer deal- http://www.homedepot.com/GE/h_d1/N-...ed4749&cj=true&cm_mmc=CJ-_-5147993-_-11013433


I read that as one timer affects all four timed sockets at the same time


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like ~$100 USD shipped from UK http://www.langtoninfo.com/showitem.aspx?isbn=5060166030216


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

OVT said:


> Looks like ~$100 USD shipped from UK http://www.langtoninfo.com/showitem.aspx?isbn=5060166030216


Did you check the shipping cost? Could be a bad surprise.

One question for us here left of the pond would be whether this thing would work at all with 110V/60Hz. Not having my trusty WC (wasser-controller) I would check with the manufacturer.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> One question for us here left of the pond would be whether this thing would work at all with 110V/60Hz.



Nope. Doesn't look like it.

Reef guys used to build stuff like this before controllers became the norm. Pretty simple solution for anyone with basic electrical knowledge, but still probably $100+ for materials. A reefkeeper lite with 4 controllable outlets is $120, so the savings is hardly worth the effort to most.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Booger said:


> Nope. Doesn't look like it.
> 
> Reef guys used to build stuff like this before controllers became the norm. Pretty simple solution for anyone with basic electrical knowledge, but still probably $100+ for materials. A reefkeeper lite with 4 controllable outlets is $120, so the savings is hardly worth the effort to most.


I found that those electronic timers would quickly fail when asked to turn off a fluorescent CFL bulb. In fact they were recalled from the market several years ago, and I haven't seen them in the stores since.

The Home Depot one looks like this:









Obviously, there is no way to program each outlet independently - no place to tell the unit which outlet is being programmed. I'm sure an electronic timer that will handle fluorescent bulbs can be designed, and it shouldn't be terribly expensive if made in China. But, for some reason they aren't available here, at least.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah, I fell for some of those good-looking little Intermatic timers that were designed for use with fluoro lights (little mechanical switch inside) and they still failed regularly a week or two after the warranty was over. I even disassembled them trying to make them work again. Junk!! :icon_evil


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Wasserpest said:


> Yeah, I fell for some of those good-looking little Intermatic timers that were designed for use with fluoro lights (little mechanical switch inside) and they still failed regularly a week or two after the warranty was over. I even disassembled them trying to make them work again. Junk!! :icon_evil


Yep I went through tons of them and gave up after I got tired of tearing my timers out and wiring in new ones.

With the new 220g I am going to give a few of these a try and see how the hold up. Lots of flexability, daylight savings adjustment and battery back up.

Craig


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I am certainly considering getting it- it does *look* good, but is it to good to be true - only time will tell.

I suppose I am not surprised its not over your side of the pond - without wishing to stereotype or offend anyone, the general consensus of opinion in the UK/EU is that you are not the greenest/most energy efficient of countries. And the UK/EU governments are most definitely jumping on the "green" band wagon. And this is being manufactered for a company which specialises in low energy light bulbs &c.

That said - you might want to check home automation companies/suppliers - you never know. With HA becoming more popular, the need for cloud based devices capable of control stuff round the home is growing. you never know, something may turn up.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Reviving this thread..... It' been a few years since anyone posted any kind of up date.

Is there anything on the market that will allow me to program a timers for multiple items ( solenoid, light 1, light 2, night time air stone.
I am lucky if I can get two of those inexpensive alliance timers on a strip plug. Mostly I want to find one that does not hoard space under my tank. 
Anyone have a solution for this common challenge?
Thx for your thoughts ahead of time


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I use multi setting digital timers, plug power strips into the timer. Run 6 lights, 2 solenoids off 2 timers..


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

brooksie321 said:


> I use multi setting digital timers, plug power strips into the timer. Run 6 lights, 2 solenoids off 2 timers..


Me too.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thx brooksie & bandit200.
Can you recommend a brand& possibly post a link or pic
I want to control four timers - a solenoid along with two lights going on and off at different times, plus I want to run an air stone when CO2 is shut off.
Thx peps


----------

